# Does any manufacturer make a residential riding reel mower?



## FlowRider

I know there are golf green models with three heads or five heads, or more.

Does any manufacturer make a regular old residential reel mower that is a riding mower?

I am thinking like a single reel version of the walk behinds, but with a place to sit down and mow?

I think the triplex greens mowers would be a little over the top to use on a residential lawn....  :lol:

I have tried to find something, but only walk behinds are available for residential, that I have seen....

Am I searching for a lawn mower unicorn here? :?


----------



## SGrabs33

How flat is your yard? This may burn out the clutch fairly quick. Not sure if they still produce them. I know they made them for Lockes too.


----------



## FlowRider

Thank you for that, @SGrabs33!!

I have bad knees, so I am trying to keep from putting too many more ground pound miles on them.

My yard is relatively flat. It slopes a little between the sidewalks and the street, but I mow lengthwise.

I was thinking a sulky setup might work. Maybe a tractor with front PTO and tri-head reel mowers...?

I wonder how much those riding greens mowers John Deere makes would cost?

I have enough turf to justify it, at least in my feeble mind, anyway! :lol: Look, another rabbit hole!!

Where do you go to even price those greens mowers? I have never even seen them in a store....


----------



## SGrabs33

Oh yeah, 17k feet is a lot to walk behind. Especially if your doing it a few times a week.

Sources for used greens equipment


----------



## MasterMech

The closest I have ever seen are the old Locke mowers and Gravely two-wheel tractors with sulky attachments. Both of which are considered antiques.

Maybe build a regular lawntractor with a ground driven triplex setup? :lol:


----------



## mowww

MasterMech said:


> Maybe build a regular lawntractor with a ground driven triplex setup? :lol:


Oh hell yeah brother


----------



## Ware

MasterMech said:


> ...Maybe build a regular lawntractor with a ground driven triplex setup? :lol:


@mowww actually just did that.

It's in his lawn journal, but maybe we can talk him into starting a separate thread about it in the Equipment subforum. :thumbup:


----------



## FlowRider

Actually, I found what I was looking for.

It is made by Jacobsen, and is called a "small acreage reel mower."

The problem is Jacobsen was bought out by Textron, and their website is a total and complete joke.

So I am not sure I want to buy anything from a company that cannot even get that part right.

Sad too, because my first experience with Jacobsen was a two stroke walk behind. Progress...?

Kinda sad, really, I miss that old Jake. But Textron messed up on Arctic Cat machines, too, it seems.

But hey, if I want an attack helicopter, at least that company seems to have machines available...!


----------



## mowww

FlowRider said:


> Actually, I found what I was looking for.
> 
> It is made by Jacobsen, and is called a "small acreage reel mower."
> 
> The problem is Jacobsen was bought out by Textron, and their website is a total and complete joke.
> 
> So I am not sure I want to buy anything from a company that cannot even get that part right.
> 
> Sad too, because my first experience with Jacobsen was a two stroke walk behind. Progress...?
> 
> Kinda sad, really, I miss that old Jake. But Textron messed up on Arctic Cat machines, too, it seems.
> 
> But hey, if I want an attack helicopter, at least that company seems to have machines available...!


I know they call their greens mowers "small area reel mowers" as opposed to their fairway mowers "large area reel mowers", but do they actually have a separate class somewhere that is "small acreage reel mower"? I haven't seen anything from them that doesn't come with a golf-level price tag when new and I'd be interested to see if they are bridging that gap as you orginally stated w/ "residential".


----------



## Greendoc

In another time. National Triplex was a riding reel mower made for lawn height grass. Problem with greensmowers is that they are made to cut grass at less than 0.2". I believe National was bought out by the same company that bought Locke. Do not see a residential riding reel mower with the majority of turf acreage in the US being TTTF. Which was designed to be mowed by rough cut mowers.


----------



## FlowRider

mowww said:


> I know they call their greens mowers "small area reel mowers" as opposed to their fairway mowers "large area reel mowers", but do they actually have a separate class somewhere that is "small acreage reel mower"? I haven't seen anything from them that doesn't come with a golf-level price tag when new and I'd be interested to see if they are bridging that gap as you orginally stated w/ "residential".


My bad - it actually was "small area" not "small acreage"....

I just wanted to see if someone made a counterpart to what John Deere has. I love the cut you get from a reel of Tif Bermuda - my parents' old yard in Dallas looked amazing. I cut it first with a rotary, then used the reel to get the finish cut. Lot of work, especially in the heat of summer, but I had young legs then. My Dad would help out with the first cut sometime, but most of the time it was just me....

I just thought there would be a "non-golf-course" option, but there really isn't, sad to say.

It reminds me of when I went looking at Poa Annua options at Site One. They basically said only golf courses are buying Revolver, Monument, Katana, etc. Their lawn care contractors did not use these.

Looks like I keep finding rabbit holes to peek into; I guess I will mow with the JD X350 this season.... :nod:


----------



## FlowRider

Here's a video of what they advertise. Good luck finding a storefront that actually sells Jacobsens....

https://youtu.be/mo5CFBsfLyI


----------



## Chris LI

FlowRider said:


> Looks like I keep finding rabbit holes to peek into; I guess I will mow with the JD X350 this season.... :nod:


Maybe you can use the X350 to tow one of these bad boys. This 8 blade ProMow will cut as low as 5/8". They also have a 6 blade Gold version for sale on Mowers Direct for $1359 that will also cut at 5/8".


----------



## corneliani

Greendoc said:


> In another time. National Triplex was a riding reel mower made for lawn height grass. Problem with greensmowers is that they are made to cut grass at less than 0.2". I believe National was bought out by the same company that bought Locke. Do not see a residential riding reel mower with the majority of turf acreage in the US being TTTF. Which was designed to be mowed by rough cut mowers.


I thought that name sounded familiar ... I had just glanced at this listing a few days ago


----------



## Greendoc

Once TTTF became the predominant turf in the US, reel mowers became redundant for home lawns. A National uses belts and pulleys to drive a large diameter 7 blade reel. It is made for grass above 1/2" and up to 2"


----------



## mowww

Greendoc said:


> Once TTTF became the predominant turf in the US, reel mowers became redundant for home lawns. A National uses belts and pulleys to drive a large diameter 7 blade reel. It is made for grass above 1/2" and up to 2"


To add to @Greendoc National Mowers are pretty cool, a little janky, and may be the quickest way to lose an appendage if you aren't careful. Every once in a while one will pop up on Craigslist but parts are pretty pricey/moderately hard to find.


----------



## Greendoc

mowww said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once TTTF became the predominant turf in the US, reel mowers became redundant for home lawns. A National uses belts and pulleys to drive a large diameter 7 blade reel. It is made for grass above 1/2" and up to 2"
> 
> 
> 
> To add to @Greendoc National Mowers are pretty cool, a little janky, and may be the quickest way to lose an appendage if you aren't careful. Every once in a while one will pop up on Craigslist but parts are pretty pricey/moderately hard to find.
Click to expand...

They are also no longer in production.


----------



## Shindoman

Both Allett and Dennis make sulkies for their larger mowers.
https://www.allett.co.uk/mowers/professional-mower-range/regal/


----------



## Greendoc

I saw that @Shindoman. Wonder how well the transmission of the mower tolerates the additional load. I even thought about making a sulky for my GM 1000, but thought better of it.


----------



## TulsaFan

Greendoc said:


> I saw that @Shindoman. Wonder how well the transmission of the mower tolerates the additional load. I even thought about making a sulky for my GM 1000, but thought better of it.


@Shindoman is tall enough that he would look like a member of the Shriner's Circus riding on one of those sulkies! :lol:


----------



## Greendoc

I am a tiny little guy and I still worry about overloading the transmission of a mower. There is a such thing as a sulky for Tru-Cuts. But I know the weak point on that mower are the plate clutches.


----------



## Shindoman

The Allett has hydrostatic drive. I'm sure it would stand up to the extra weight. 
Probably the price of a new car though.


----------



## Greendoc

Shindoman said:


> The Allett has hydrostatic drive. I'm sure it would stand up to the extra weight.
> Probably the price of a new car though.


Anything Allett is at least $5000. The big mowers are the price of a car. Not surprising for a country that makes a car that costs as much as a house.


----------



## SWB

Chris LI said:


> FlowRider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I keep finding rabbit holes to peek into; I guess I will mow with the JD X350 this season.... :nod:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you can use the X350 to tow one of these bad boys. This 8 blade ProMow will cut as low as 5/8". They also have a 6 blade Gold version for sale on Mowers Direct for $1359 that will also cut at 5/8".
Click to expand...

I had one of those and ended up giving it away.


----------



## jabopy

I've been looking at eBay over here, there are usually half a dozen second hand ones. I've not taken the plunge yet but maybe on the cards soon. I feel your pain FlowRider my knees and ankles are shot at, like you I just keep trying to ease things best I can.


----------



## MasterMech

We used to use an old National triplex to do the 1st cut around fairways. PRG at 1". It was fine for that but only because there was never an inside corner and nothing to steer around. Otherwise, it was hard to look cool riding a National!


----------



## andalexander

mowww said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe build a regular lawntractor with a ground driven triplex setup? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hell yeah brother
Click to expand...

Is this a mower out of Australia? I know they're huge on Ryobi products out there, and I've never seen anything like this in the states! So cool though!


----------



## Gilley11

He built that, it's not offered by Ryobi. He's got a video of it somewhere.....really cool build.


----------



## FlowRider

jabopy said:


> I feel your pain FlowRider my knees and ankles are shot at, like you I just keep trying to ease things best I can.


"It is not the age, it's the mileage." In my case, it is both! :? :lol: :bd:


----------



## dmouw

mowww said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe build a regular lawntractor with a ground driven triplex setup? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hell yeah brother
Click to expand...

I wish someone would do this with a Toro Grandstand and Triplex reels and make a standup triplex.


----------



## adgattoni

Here's more inspiration:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3S7XLNzGN7A

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3kByI7ZPFg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYvNkkBrEtU


----------



## aug0211

Reviving a year of thread - sorry everyone. I'm guessing lots of people have this question. I'm curious what most are doing for "residential" grade reel mowers?

I was using a rotary on my old lawn, maintaining around 1.5" with KBG. The rotary struggled with that HOC and I'm thinking the next one needs to be a reel mower. I also would prefer something I can ride rather than walk behind. I'm ok taking KBG down to 1" I think.


----------



## MasterMech

aug0211 said:


> Reviving a year of thread - sorry everyone. I'm guessing lots of people have this question. I'm curious what most are doing for "residential" grade reel mowers?
> 
> I was using a rotary on my old lawn, maintaining around 1.5" with KBG. The rotary struggled with that HOC and I'm thinking the next one needs to be a reel mower. I also would prefer something I can ride rather than walk behind. I'm ok taking KBG down to 1" I think.


If you have a big enough lawn, some have adopted golf course tri-plexes, 60" cut, 3 reel units.

Not much out there that's going to be smaller. Closest you might get would be an antique Locke or Gravely with a sulky. Tru-Cut used to offer a sulky for there machines. Not sure I've ever seen one in actual use however.

Otherwise, we're all walking behind 18", 22", or 26" reel mowers.


----------



## aug0211

MasterMech said:


> aug0211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reviving a year of thread - sorry everyone. I'm guessing lots of people have this question. I'm curious what most are doing for "residential" grade reel mowers?
> 
> I was using a rotary on my old lawn, maintaining around 1.5" with KBG. The rotary struggled with that HOC and I'm thinking the next one needs to be a reel mower. I also would prefer something I can ride rather than walk behind. I'm ok taking KBG down to 1" I think.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a big enough lawn, some have adopted golf course tri-plexes, 60" cut, 3 reel units.
> 
> Not much out there that's going to be smaller. Closest you might get would be an antique Locke or Gravely with a sulky. Tru-Cut used to offer a sulky for there machines. Not sure I've ever seen one in actual use however.
> 
> Otherwise, we're all walking behind 18", 22", or 26" reel mowers.
Click to expand...

Thanks!

I had upgraded my 22" walk behind rotary to a 38" riding rotary at the last place. Maybe I'll end up with a used greens mower for this next round. I'm not able to commit to a double cut every mow and I like the wider stripes so a walk behind is tougher for me. Far more practical, though...


----------



## MasterMech

aug0211 said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aug0211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reviving a year of thread - sorry everyone. I'm guessing lots of people have this question. I'm curious what most are doing for "residential" grade reel mowers?
> 
> I was using a rotary on my old lawn, maintaining around 1.5" with KBG. The rotary struggled with that HOC and I'm thinking the next one needs to be a reel mower. I also would prefer something I can ride rather than walk behind. I'm ok taking KBG down to 1" I think.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a big enough lawn, some have adopted golf course tri-plexes, 60" cut, 3 reel units.
> 
> Not much out there that's going to be smaller. Closest you might get would be an antique Locke or Gravely with a sulky. Tru-Cut used to offer a sulky for there machines. Not sure I've ever seen one in actual use however.
> 
> Otherwise, we're all walking behind 18", 22", or 26" reel mowers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I had upgraded my 22" walk behind rotary to a 38" riding rotary at the last place. Maybe I'll end up with a used greens mower for this next round. I'm not able to commit to a double cut every mow and I like the wider stripes so a walk behind is tougher for me. Far more practical, though...
Click to expand...

Everybody's situation is different. You can get wider stripes by manipulating the mow pattern to get double-width stripes. It takes a bit more time, but on 7500 sq ft, I'd expect the penalty to be minimal.

I'm in my late-30's, def not an athlete :lol:, and mowing my 20k with walk-behinds. I've used a standard 22" self-propelled rotary, and 22"/26" greensmowers. It takes me 2.5 hrs to double cut, edge, trim and blow. My mid-week mows are usually double on the front, single cut everywhere else, and no edging/trimming, about 1.25 hrs. During the season, I'm mowing every 3rd day, and my season is extended by using PRG for a winter lawn. Once the PRG slows down, I can back off to mowing every 7-10 days.

Some of my neighbors think that's nuts, but think nothing of going for a walk/run/ride every morning and evening. The hardest part for me is getting home early enough from work on mow days. That's part of the reason I'm considering ways to electrify my fleet and be able to mow early in the AM without the noise pollution.


----------



## aug0211

Yeah, I was double cutting for a while. Too much valuable time away from kids though right now in this current life stage! Agreed on the walk/run analogy - great comparison!


----------



## ABC123

For an alternative to a reel. The toro pro stripe 560 is able to cut down to .5in and leave great stripes. But it still doesn't cut as great as a reel does, also need to sharpen the blade quite often as it's softer. A light filing is all that's usually needed.

The transmission has 3 speeds and on the slowest speed it should be much less stressful on joints.


----------



## Sbcgenii

corneliani said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> In another time. National Triplex was a riding reel mower made for lawn height grass. Problem with greensmowers is that they are made to cut grass at less than 0.2". I believe National was bought out by the same company that bought Locke. Do not see a residential riding reel mower with the majority of turf acreage in the US being TTTF. Which was designed to be mowed by rough cut mowers.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that name sounded familiar ... I had just glanced at this listing a few days ago
Click to expand...

My Dad just sold his National yesterday. It wasn't a bad mower.


----------



## Johnny5012

https://www.allett-usa.com/collections/homeowner-mowers/products/allett-buckingham-30h-petrol-cylinder-mower


----------



## dmouw

I would like to see someone make a reel fit on a Toro Grandstand


----------



## MasterMech

Sbcgenii said:


> corneliani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> In another time. National Triplex was a riding reel mower made for lawn height grass. Problem with greensmowers is that they are made to cut grass at less than 0.2". I believe National was bought out by the same company that bought Locke. Do not see a residential riding reel mower with the majority of turf acreage in the US being TTTF. Which was designed to be mowed by rough cut mowers.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that name sounded familiar ... I had just glanced at this listing a few days ago
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My Dad just sold his National yesterday. It wasn't a bad mower.
Click to expand...

I spent "a little" time with a National triplex during my golf course years. I wouldn't want to be on one mowing a tight, residential lawn. But for wide-open spaces, they do great. So simple, absolutely nothing extra on that mower, at all. From another time is 100% accurate however. Even with semi-modern engines installed on the two units I was familiar with, there was no mistaking that these units were engineered in the mid 20th century. :lol: The pair was handily replaced by a single Toro 3500D (similar to a 3100D, but yeah, a rotary...) that did the job of both nationals and their operators with one operator in less than half the time.


----------



## Sbcgenii

MasterMech said:


> Sbcgenii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> corneliani said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that name sounded familiar ... I had just glanced at this listing a few days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Dad just sold his National yesterday. It wasn't a bad mower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I spent "a little" time with a National triplex during my golf course years. I wouldn't want to be on one mowing a tight, residential lawn. But for wide-open spaces, they do great. So simple, absolutely nothing extra on that mower, at all. From another time is 100% accurate however. Even with semi-modern engines installed on the two units I was familiar with, there was no mistaking that these units were engineered in the mid 20th century. :lol: The pair was handily replaced by a single Toro 3500D (similar to a 3100D, but yeah, a rotary...) that did the job of both nationals and their operators with one operator in less than half the time.
Click to expand...

They are perfect for sports fields lol. The guy that bought it is a baseball coach. He sent me this picture.


----------



## MasterMech

Sbcgenii said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbcgenii said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Dad just sold his National yesterday. It wasn't a bad mower.
> 
> 
> 
> I spent "a little" time with a National triplex during my golf course years. I wouldn't want to be on one mowing a tight, residential lawn. But for wide-open spaces, they do great. So simple, absolutely nothing extra on that mower, at all. From another time is 100% accurate however. Even with semi-modern engines installed on the two units I was familiar with, there was no mistaking that these units were engineered in the mid 20th century. :lol: The pair was handily replaced by a single Toro 3500D (similar to a 3100D, but yeah, a rotary...) that did the job of both nationals and their operators with one operator in less than half the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are perfect for sports fields lol. The guy that bought it is a baseball coach. He sent me this picture.
Click to expand...

That's a great home for an old National!


----------



## ShadowGuy

[media] 



This guy rides his McLane. YMMV


----------



## MasterMech

ShadowGuy said:


> [media]
> 
> 
> 
> This guy rides his McLane. YMMV


 :shock:

Darwin Award candidate?


----------



## Greendoc

It works, until he falls in front of the mower.


----------



## aug0211

Woah - over a year since we've brought this up again and asked for a residential riding reel mower!? Let's not get lazy people!

Has anyone solved this yet? Or found a good compromise?

I'm looking at ~1 acre now and no way I am push mowing this. Also don't want to washboard and scalp with a low cut rotary.

@Greendoc - how do you manage acres of lawn on a GM 1000? How long does this take you to mow?


----------



## FATC1TY

aug0211 said:


> Woah - over a year since we've brought this up again and asked for a residential riding reel mower!? Let's not get lazy people!
> 
> Has anyone solved this yet? Or found a good compromise?
> 
> I'm looking at ~1 acre now and no way I am push mowing this. Also don't want to washboard and scalp with a low cut rotary.
> 
> @Greendoc - how do you manage acres of lawn on a GM 1000? How long does this take you to mow?


Commercial. He's not cutting an acre each time I don't believe. But taking care of acres along the way.

You best bet is a riding JD, Toro, Jacobsen mower. Check out auctions or resales or off lease from golf courses. There are no real viable options in a "homeowners" market for a riding reel.


----------



## aug0211

FATC1TY said:


> aug0211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woah - over a year since we've brought this up again and asked for a residential riding reel mower!? Let's not get lazy people!
> 
> Has anyone solved this yet? Or found a good compromise?
> 
> I'm looking at ~1 acre now and no way I am push mowing this. Also don't want to washboard and scalp with a low cut rotary.
> 
> @Greendoc - how do you manage acres of lawn on a GM 1000? How long does this take you to mow?
> 
> 
> 
> Commercial. He's not cutting an acre each time I don't believe. But taking care of acres along the way.
> 
> You best bet is a riding JD, Toro, Jacobsen mower. Check out auctions or resales or off lease from golf courses. There are no real viable options in a "homeowners" market for a riding reel.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I have that search started up again. Actually have two used JD tabs (1, 2) in the background and a Jacobsen as well. Every few years I come back to this topic. Need to get myself to accept the fact that it's OK to spend $5-8k on a decade-old machine :?


----------



## brownnl

You don't want a 5 reel fairway mower… look for a 3 reel trim and surrounds unit. They're much better suited to a residential application.


----------



## aug0211

brownnl said:


> You don't want a 5 reel fairway mower… look for a 3 reel trim and surrounds unit. They're much better suited to a residential application.


Something like this, perhaps?

https://www.needturfequipment.com/listing/for-sale/214865829/2008-john-deere-7400-trim-surrounds-and-slope-mowers-turf-equipment

No idea what a good buy looks like though. No clue how to gauge quality or what it looks like to get one from Oregon to Ohio.

Lots of the stuff I'm finding is in the $10-50k range and I'd prefer to be in the $5k range


----------

